# classical composer that did not like watching sport, but love practicing sport



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay im preppared to be ostricized censor and banned but i dont like watching sport, but i do enjoy fitness walking fast push up weight, i done judo when i was a youth, but there something that annoy me in america and europe sport take too mutch space in people mind and there musical taste go astray into lame conformist music, than iif you says this people will think hmm he hate watching sport he sutch a nerd at best or people will think your a gay, why???

I love womans, im not a nerds, yet when i tell people i dont ccare about sport, i preffered listening to music than watching a game, and i dont do idolatry of hockey player see that he is a god, tht blasphemy to me.Beside is it a moral obligation to like sport , to some yes just like rap...

Or your a freak a gay or aa serrial killer in other word a wierdos a geek someone not cool, rather be nerdy and listen to my classical than a game, im sorry...

But canada is a jock contry if you says you dont care about sport at all your a space alien and a loser..
So i was wondering what are morally obligated to like to be called a europeen or an american...

Because when you watch the TV all they talk all day is sport , sport replace religion music politic look there 1 zillion sport channel you can get, in other word if you hate sport or whatching sport preppared to be label a marginal man or woman in canada i swear...

I conceal to my friends i hate sport, because of the stigma oof being called a freak...


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Your argument is full of fallacies, over-simplifications and preposterous generalizations. You have defeated your own argument by exaggeration.



> I conceal to my friends i hate sport, because of the stigma oof being called a freak...


You don't need friends like this, get some new ones.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Elgar was a fan of Wolverhampton Wanderers Football Club so that presumably puts him in the frame.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I hear reports that Haydn was fond of Motorsports


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

is it a moral obligation to like sport, i keep in shape i do fast walkings for hours a day, so i made of muscle slim and not stupid (nerdy) is it a crime to not like i did not said hate but not like watching sport or preffering to listen to classical music more and more, called me a pseudo authist if yah want, but music take 99.9 of my time since i hardly sleep, im a devoted musicologist and freely admit im nerdy more than a joke but this said i dont look like a nerd.So sportos give me a break please...:lol:

Just kidding please guys , this post was made in humour dont take it personnal if someone dosen care about anything but music and Chess yes i admit i like Chess (once again im nerdy) i dont care, and i dont wont to be a stupid jock, a commoner, im a gentilhomme a mister a sir you get the picture, im a distinguished mister, im a lovely host for friend , i help the cripples among my friends i help the blind when i see someone whit a white cannes, not because i wont to buy my way into the highest heaven, but because i worship altruism, one of the greattest quality not inherant to every human beings whit all do respect thus said...

Have a nice day lady and gentelmen :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I love sport, running, swimming, keeping fit is good for your health.


----------

